# butterfly bands



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

i have bought some thera silver and want to try some butterfly bands. i hunt with a catty so still need the power i have tried a search but cant find any measurements cheers.danny


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You might get 1:4 (300%) to 1:5 (400%) elongation depending on whether you want a smooth efficient shot or max velicity. Start at your draw length and work back by dividing that by 4 and add an inch for tying. Then fine tune by cutting shorter till it's where you want.

Taper should be between 3:2 to as much as 2:1. Degree of taper affects velocity and longevity. I like 3:2 as it offers a good compromise.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Danny try starting off with cutting them 30cm long and taper them 3cm to 2cm maybe that will work for semi butterfly, a bit longer for full butterfly. Try buying some Thera-Band Black it seem to work well for butterfly bands, I still haven't tried Silver.


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

cheers for the advice.do you think it would be wise to start with wide forks at first when trying full butterfly.as i have a feeling i would get some fork hits lol or maybe take an ear off.and also for hunting purposes would 2 layers be better or would one still give good power.thanks.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Danny try cutting 6 bands thats gives you one double set and one single set and try them both, see what works best.


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

will do cheers.


----------

